# Greetings from a newbie



## Espresso88 (Sep 9, 2016)

Hello fellow coffee fanatics, finally joined after having lurked for a fair while! Looking forward to getting to know some of you and of course discussing the most beautiful drink in the world


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Hi There,

How'd you take your coffee ?

What equipment do you have at present ?


----------



## Espresso88 (Sep 9, 2016)

Cappuccino, it has to be cappuccino!

Good question actually, I am in the market for a nice new coffee machine! I want something fancy. What can you recommend?!


----------



## Jason1wood (Jun 1, 2012)

Naming a budget would be the first thing.


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi Espresso88! Welcome to the Forum! What's your budget - I may be able to do you a good deal on something.....







Andy


----------



## jimbojohn55 (Jan 15, 2016)

welcome to the forum, worth considering second hand - from the for sale section it can make your budget whatever it is go a lot further - works for me!


----------



## Espresso88 (Sep 9, 2016)

Ah yes second hand sounds like a good idea, I'm not exactly sure where to pitch my budget at the moment but will have a look at your suggestions! Thanks guys


----------



## Stoff81 (Sep 17, 2016)

Hi, welcome to the community


----------

